# Potenciometro Ajuste Fino



## royer_rc (Ago 7, 2010)

Que tal, tengo el siguiente problema.

Tengo un potenciometro que me regula de 0 - 10 volts CD, y lo que pretendo es poner otro potenciometro (no se si en serie o paralelo o como) para que sea el "ajuste fino", es decir que el primer potenciometro haga cambios grandes y el otro muy finos.

Ya se que existen potenciometros pequeñitos multivuelta, pero lo que pretendo es hacerlo automaticamente (el potenciometro que tengo lo mueve un engrane conectado a un motor a pasos) cualquier idea seria buena (intente con un ds1669 de maxim es un reostato digital, lo pretendia controlar con un pic o picaxe pero solo maneja 8 volts) gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2010)

Potenciómetro multivuelta 10/15/20 vueltas


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Potenciómetro multivuelta 10/15/20 vueltas



Ese pote esta bueno, yo conozco estos:






Y diriamos que son un tanto medios incomodos a la hora de tener que hacerlos variar con el destornillador.



> Tengo un potenciometro que me regula de 0 - 10 volts CD, y lo que pretendo es poner otro potenciometro (no se si en serie o paralelo o como) para que sea el "ajuste fino", es decir que el primer potenciometro haga cambios grandes y el otro muy finos.



Ponelos es serie, el de ajuste grueso como divisor de tension, el de fino como resistencia variable (solo conectas 2 pines o corto-circuitas 2) y fijate si te conviene ponerlo antes o despues del divisor, ya que si las posibilidades serian:

- Antes: al aumentar Rvariable -> la caida de tension disminuye.

- Despues: al aumentar Rvariable -> la caida de tension aumenta.

*Editado:*

Veo que estas buscando algo controlado por tension, o en forma digital, opciones:

- Usar un fet como resistencia variable, lo cual requiere de una tension analogica (no digital) a la entrada, con lo cual podrias usar un conversor digital analogico usando una red de resistencias (conseguis una variacion continua).

- Dependiendo de la cantidad de valores discretos que necesitas, podrias usar transistores comunes (tipo Bc548, dependiendo de la corriente), los cuales podes usarlos como llaves, y colocar resistencias en paralelo, es decir:

----R1---Vdivisor---R2--- GND 

Del nodo Vdivisor, sacas varias ramas en paralelo de resistencias en serie con un transistor

Vdivisor---Rx1-- Bc548-- GND
Vdivisor---Rx2-- Bc548-- GND
Vdivisor---Rx3-- Bc548-- GND

Cuando habilitas al Bc548 del Rx1 para que sature, el circuito "equivalente" quedaria asi:

---R1---R2//Rx1 -- GND

En realidad el 548 va a presentarte una resistencia en serie al Rx1, pero si elegis bien los valores de las resistencias, tal vez lo podes despreciar.

El circuito tambien funcionaria con fet o mosfet de baja potencia, o para agrupar mas las cosas, podrias usar un multiplexor analogico. En todos los casos mencionados, la variacion sera discreta y no continua.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

Se conectan en serie, por ejemplo uno se 1K (ajuste fino) y otro de 10K (ajuste grueso)
Se pone el fino en la mitad y se mueve el grueso, luego se termina de afinar con el fino.


----------



## saialex1989 (Ago 8, 2010)

Que tal!, estoy por fabricar una fuente de voltaje para probar los proyectos de la universidad, pero primero la probe en proto pero tengo problemas con el ajuste de voltaje, da unos brincos de voltaje muy grandes y quisiera saber si colocancando los potenciometros en seria podrian reducir los brincos de voltaje. Adjunto archivo de como pienso que van conectados al regulador.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

Si, eso puede funcionar, otra cosa es que los potenciometros estén sucios y metan ruido al moverlos, eso es aparte de ser dos o uno.


----------



## royer_rc (Ago 13, 2010)

hola, gracias por las respuestas, los potenciometros pequeños no los puedo utilizar ya que ninguna persona los movera, sino que un motor a pasos mueve mecanicamente al potenciometro, probare cortocircuitando uno de los 2 haber que tal trabaja y les cuento. (primero lo voy a simular). gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2012)

Cuando se necesita un ajuste fino en una fuente , existe el CARO y conocido potenciómetro multivualtas :






Entonces les dejo un método *económico* que yo he empleado muchas veces con éxito 

En el caso que el potenciómetro se emplee *solo como resistencia variable* , entonces se pondrán dos en serie , supongamos que el potenciómetro deba ser de 10k , entonces se le pondrá en serie uno de 1 k o 500 Ohms , como en la primera imagen de la siguiente gráfica.

Cuando se empleen *las tres patas del potenciómetro* , entonces la solución es emplear , suponiendo que el potenciómetro deba ser también de 10 K , un potenciómetro doble-estereo de 20 k y otro de 1 k , más dos resistencias de 1k según la configuracióin de la segunda imagen en la siguiente gráfica.

 



Saludos !


----------

